# Looking for a new car



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok so the engine in the Duramax blew up and we need a new car. Just kidding it didn't blow up, my dad should be taking it to a diesel place this week. I sold my little mazda b4000 so I am looking for a new car. I am looking for something that gets good gas mileage but still has some get up and go to it. Preferably a 4 door, and standard transmission. Any thoughts?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I get 40 mpg in my 5-speed corolla.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I had a Honda Accord that had over 250k on it when I sold it 8 years ago, and it is still running now. It was just a 4-banger 5 speed, but I had no problems getting up Parley's and such. After that I had a Mitsubishi Galant 4 cyl. auto that got me around just as good, until an optometrist smacked in to me and the insurance company totaled it out. MPG on both was low to mid 30's usually, not as good as say a Corolla or Civic, but a little bit bigger and roomier car too. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend either of those. I never had any surprises, just routine maintenance. I've never personally owned a Toyota car, but have Toyota trucks and absolutely love them, so I wouldn't hesitate to recommend a Corolla or Camry.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

My girlfriend has a 97 honda accord for sale with about 133,000 miles. Recently had timing belt, new tires and some other maintenence things done to it. Its a good car and gets awesome gas mileage.It has a restored title, but not because it was wrecked, it was stolen and then later recovered after the insurance paid out on it. You could probrably get it for around $2500 or so. It just passed emissions and safety last month. Its a great car!!!!
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=0&nid= ... ad=3571558


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys, got a 2004 Corolla 5 speed, it was in great condition until someone hit it at work tonight, now its got a huge dent in the front left fender. Anybody know a good bodyshop?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Your luck has sure changed ever since you got that ugly avatar!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

huntingbuddy said:


> Thanks for the input guys, got a 2004 Corolla 5 speed, it was in great condition until someone hit it at work tonight, now its got a huge dent in the front left fender. Anybody know a good bodyshop?


Cascade Collision in Lehi. They've done fantastic work for me.

Same thing happened to my Honda. I had it for a week and some elderly couple hit the fender and drove off. My coworkers saw the whole thing happen, but didn't do a thing about it.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Toyota or honda, or hyundai. You can't go wrong with those options!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

InvaderZim said:


> Toyota or honda, or hyundai. You can't go wrong with those options!


Toyota's and honda's are ok cars but a Hyundai????? those are bic lighter cars runs out of fuel throw it away!!!! they are on the same level as Kia..... wouldnt buy either of the two....


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> > Toyota or honda, or hyundai. You can't go wrong with those options!
> ...


Stuck,

If you'da bought one 15 years ago I'd agree.

But not anymore. Hyundia is now a VERY competative car maker, that makes quaility cars, that last and retain value ALMOST as good as honda or toyota. NO longer a cheap car manufacturer...they are one of the big guys. Good work Korea!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hyundai and Kia are now one in the same I believe. Their value and customer satisfaction are off of the charts. My boss has one and they have come a long ways.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

A recent Consumer Reports I read on vehicle reliability has Honda, Toyota, and Hyundai as the top 3. BMW, Mercedes, and Audi were the bottom 3.

Hyundai really has come a long way since the crappy Excel. Sure, they pump out a bad one every now and then just like everyone else, but they've got a much better reputation now than they did in the 80's, 90's, and even early 2000's. My neighbor just bought a Genesis, and my friend got a Sonata for his wife, and I never thought I'd ever say, "Wow, that's a really nice Hyundai".


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

InvaderZim said:


> stuckduck said:
> 
> 
> > InvaderZim said:
> ...


I work on cars for a living... not impressed with them at all .. Kia is a sister company to Hyundai.. they run the same platforms and power trains as Kia. They have 3% of the U.S market hardly competing with the big boys. I see a totally different car company than you do. Honda and Toyota's will go easy over 200K but the Korea cars wont make it that far...


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

My parents just bought a new Hyundai Elantra. It's awesome! They get about 37 or so mpg's. It has a lot of get up and go power too.


----------

